# STORE BOUGHT RUBS



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

Well, I ran out of my favorite pork rub, Malcolm Reed's* THE BBQ RUB*. I can pick some up at the local Ace Hardware but it is* super* high and smaller can.  I always order on the internet. That being said, I would like to give something else a try this weekend on a pork butt and a pork loin roast. What is your favorite store bought pork rub? Just ordered more of Malcolm Reed's rub. Thanks


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 7, 2019)

I like Twisted Q Crooked Pig. I get it at my local Wally Mart... Normally I use Plowboys Yardbird rub, which I get off Amazon. This stuff is good though and people seem to like it whenever I use it.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 7, 2019)

I like the Killer Hogs products.  Love the nice color they give you.  I also used Slap Yo' Daddy AP BBQ  and Head Country AP Rubs with great success.   That said, I still feel that Jeff's Original Rub is one of the best around.  I am going to be making a fresh batch of it tonight.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm not too picky with Rubs.
I even like most of McCormick's selections.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 7, 2019)

McCormick is good ( available everywhere). Meat Church  is my go-to for store bought. Pit Boss is good also.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I like Twisted Q Crooked Pig. I get it at my local Wally Mart... Normally I use Plowboys Yardbird rub, which I get off Amazon. This stuff is good though and people seem to like it whenever I use it.
> 
> View attachment 410645


Good and I like that it is available at Walmart. Thank you!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I like the Killer Hogs products.  Love the nice color they give you.  I also used Slap Yo' Daddy AP BBQ  and Head Country AP Rubs with great success.   That said, I still feel that Jeff's Original Rub is one of the best around.  I am going to be making a fresh batch of it tonight.


Sounds great JC.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not too picky with Rubs.
> I even like most of McCormick's selections.
> 
> Bear


Been using  Their Montreal Steak for many, many years on all steaks. Coat them heavy with it. Let sit uncovered in the refrigerator  for 24 hours. Right before you throw on the grill, baste with olive oil. It's the best steak you will eat anywhere. Tender and tasty. I will check out their other rubs.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not too picky with Rubs.
> I even like most of McCormick's selections.
> 
> Bear


Been using  Their Montreal Steak for many, many years on all steaks. Coat them heavy with it. Let sit uncovered in the refrigerator  for 24 hours. Right before you throw on the grill, baste with olive oil. It's the best steak you will eat anywhere. Tender and tasty. I will check out their other rubs.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not too picky with Rubs.
> I even like most of McCormick's selections.
> 
> Bear


Been using Their Montreal Steak for many, many years on all steaks. Coat them heavy with it. Let sit uncovered in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Right before you throw on the grill, baste with olive oil. It's the best steak you will eat anywhere. Tender and tasty. I will check out their other rubs. Thanks


----------



## zwiller (Nov 7, 2019)

Not really into store bought stuff.  Usually too salty and I like salt.  I have use Jeff's (make from recipe) and like it but tweaked it.  Honestly, the recipe itself helped me learn much about how to build my own.  Must have IMO.  The sauce is totally pro too.  I brine or inject so  for the most part can do away with a rub.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2019)

thank you for this thread!  I have been pondering some store bought rubs a while.  following this discussion for options.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Not really into store bought stuff.  Usually too salty and I like salt.  I have use Jeff's (make from recipe) and like it but tweaked it.  Honestly, the recipe itself helped me learn much about how to build my own.  Must have IMO.  The sauce is totally pro too.  I brine or inject so  for the most part can do away with a rub.


Thanks. Might to make my own based of Jeff's


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

sandyut said:


> thank you for this thread!  I have been pondering some store bought rubs a while.  following this discussion for options.


Hey cool.  Going to look for some for my weekend smokes.


----------



## whtelk (Nov 23, 2019)

Maple smokehouse is good.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 23, 2019)

I make my own to keep the salt down.  I use Amazing Ribs Memphis Dust recipe.


----------



## 2008RN (Nov 24, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I make my own to keep the salt down.  I use Amazing Ribs Memphis Dust recipe.



I also have to make my own salt free rubs due to health issues. The last year has been a journey, but has been rewarding at the same time. I also make  low salt BBQ sauce, and low salt marinades.  With all of the herbs and spices I do not even miss the salt.

I used Jeff's recipes and Chef JJs recipes as a base and modified them.  I also have gleaned different  tidbits from other peoples recipes on the forums.

My BBQ sauces have  about 3gms of salt for 5 cups of BBQ sauce. And I can inject and marinate 25 lbs for meat with about 3 gms of salt.  It has been a learning experience.

I made my first no salt hot sauce last week to replace Franks. I have got some work, This batch was hot but minimal flavor. I will change to slightly cooler and more flavorful peppers next time, and will roast them first.

I have smoke for a number of years, but the last year has been enjoyable to learn how to make a lot of things from scratch.


----------



## phatbac (Nov 24, 2019)

Im a big an of Butcher's BBQ rubs. they are from Dave Bouska been on pit masters show and won several times. has a good line of different flavors. his savory pecan takes like pecan pie in a rub great on ribs! google it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2019)

Weber Garlic and Herb for chicken, SPOG for beef and pork. I only add sugar when I foil. I've used Stumps before and it's good - I just never remember to replenish the stock.

Chris


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't laugh - but we LOVE Chef Paul Prudhomme's Magic Salmon Seasoning on our pork loin (and salmon).  It is savory with a touch of sweet.  Season the heck out of it too...there doesn't seem to be a "too much" level with this.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 24, 2019)

Pitfaced BBQ rubs are really good.  Have to order from their web page.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not too picky with Rubs.
> I even like most of McCormick's selections.
> 
> Bear



I agree..  I have stopped looking for the magic rub.  There are just too many good choices available.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 24, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Don't laugh - but we LOVE Chef Paul Prudhomme's Magic Salmon Seasoning on our pork loin (and salmon).  It is savory with a touch of sweet.  Season the heck out of it too...there doesn't seem to be a "too much" level with this.
> 
> View attachment 412551


Hey, I'll give it a shot


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 3, 2019)

I have been trying the Frag Out Flavor Seasoning Lines. So far many of them are not overly salty, I like salt but so many others are way to heavy even for me. If you have not heard of them I really encourage others to give them a whirl, as I have pointed a few friends to them and they really liked them.








						Quality Spice Blends & BBQ rubs | Frag Out Flavor©
					

Unbeatable World Class Seasonings And BBQ Rubs! Veteran Owned And Operated. Shop Deals. Get Samples. Subscribe For Offers. Find A Dealer.




					fragoutflavor.com


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

luvcatchingbass said:


> I have been trying the Frag Out Flavor Seasoning Lines. So far many of them are not overly salty, I like salt but so many others are way to heavy even for me. If you have not heard of them I really encourage others to give them a whirl, as I have pointed a few friends to them and they really liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked out the site. Looks great! Gonna order some FITTY, and RED LINE . I really like the Tactical Apron. I have visions of me wearing that with my Pre-Ban Bushmaster Match Target AR-15 slung across my shoulder.  I can shoot at targets in the pasture right off my deck while smoking meat! HaHaHaHa!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2019)

Code 3 spices.......also veteran ran. Great products!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Code 3 spices.......also veteran ran. Great products!


Thanks for the info. I will check them out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Thanks for the info. I will check them out.


Just saw you are from Mississippi. I'm originally from tupelo. Should be an easy find for you!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Pitfaced BBQ rubs are really good.  Have to order from their web page.


I have heard of that. Going to check them out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Just saw you are from Mississippi. I'm originally from tupelo. Should be an easy find for you!


Sorrythought this was the beer thread lol. But yeah code 3 is great.......and so is the southern pecan Haha


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Just saw you are from Mississippi. I'm originally from tupelo. Should be an easy find for you!


Yep I'm about 3 hours south of Tupelo. Been there many times. Like Tupelo.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm gonna second on the Weber Garlic Herb, and add the Weber Garlic Jalapeno, and the Weber Bold Chipotle . The entire line of Weber rubs/seasoning is very good and worth a consideration. I also like Stanley's Famous Rib Rub for spare & BB pork ribs - it's another surprise in a store buy.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I'm gonna second on the Weber Garlic Herb, and add the Weber Garlic Jalapeno, and the Weber Bold Chipotle . The entire line of Weber rubs/seasoning is very good and worth a consideration. I also like Stanley's Famous Rib Rub for spare & BB pork ribs - it's another surprise in a store buy.


Gonna check out Stanley's


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 3, 2019)

I have been using Jeff’s rub almost exclusively on my pork dishes for about two years. I find it has the perfect balance for pork. It’s damn good on beef but truly shines on pork. I have tried several store bought rubs with mixed results. Weber does have several good options. The honey garlic is very tasty on pork. I think they discontinued the KC BBQ flavor but I really liked that on pork ribs. For me anything with brown sugar as a base is a possibility on pork.
G


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I have been using Jeff’s rub almost exclusively on my pork dishes for about two years. I find it has the perfect balance for pork. It’s damn good on beef but truly shines on pork. I have tried several store bought rubs with mixed results. Weber does have several good options. The honey garlic is very tasty on pork. I think they discontinued the KC BBQ flavor but I really liked that on pork ribs. For me anything with brown sugar as a base is a possibility on pork.
> G


I agree on the brown sugar.  Gooooood Stuff!!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 3, 2019)

My new favorite store bought rub Pappy's Seasoning with the blue label (low salt). I've used it on tri tip, pork butt, chicken, turkey, and almonds. It's a west coast offering I get in restaurant size for $7 or $8.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Been using  Their Montreal Steak for many, many years on all steaks. Coat them heavy with it. Let sit uncovered in the refrigerator  for 24 hours. Right before you throw on the grill, baste with olive oil. It's the best steak you will eat anywhere. Tender and tasty. I will check out their other rubs.


Exactly what I use. But I usually coat in oil, then seasoning and let it sit out for a couple hours to get close to room temp. I’ll have to try the i covered in a fridge for a day. I figured it would dry out. Thanks for the heads up. I’ll give it a whirl


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 4, 2019)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Exactly what I use. But I usually coat in oil, then seasoning and let it sit out for a couple hours to get close to room temp. I’ll have to try the i covered in a fridge for a day. I figured it would dry out. Thanks for the heads up. I’ll give it a whirl


Yes just season and put in fridge overnight uncovered then right before you grill them add olive oil to all sides. Let is know how you like it it.


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have heard of that. Going to check them out. Thanks for the info.


The owner 

 bvbull200
  is on here.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 5, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Just checked out the site. Looks great! Gonna order some FITTY, and RED LINE . I really like the Tactical Apron. I have visions of me wearing that with my Pre-Ban Bushmaster Match Target AR-15 slung across my shoulder.  I can shoot at targets in the pasture right off my deck while smoking meat! HaHaHaHa!!!



I have  tried the Fitty, Freedom Spice, Liberator, Blue Line, and Happy Macros and my buddy has tried Bunker Buster.  I can so far recommend any of them to people, just need to pick your flavor likings, the Blue Line is a nice change from Lemon Pepper.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 5, 2019)

luvcatchingbass said:


> I have  tried the Fitty, Freedom Spice, Liberator, Blue Line, and Happy Macros and my buddy has tried Bunker Buster.  I can so far recommend any of them to people, just need to pick your flavor likings, the Blue Line is a nice change from Lemon Pepper.


Hey! That's good to here. Thanks for the info.


----------

